
Wal-Mart Asks Employees to Deliver Packages on Their Way Home - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-01/wal-mart-taps-employees-for-quick-deliveries-to-take-on-amazon
======
gjhicks
This makes a lot of sense for Wal-Mart. They are asking employees to opt in to
drop off order(s) on their way home for extra money. It supposedly optimizes
the deliveries for each employee's route home. It's like giving your employees
a little uber opportunity. I wonder if there will be enough employees to make
this viable.

